
Martin Luther Insult Generator - samclemens
http://ergofabulous.org/luther/?
======
emkemp
Naturally I had to introduce Martin Luther to Eliza the Psychotherpist.

"Luther: The hellish Satan drives you.

Eliza: Why do you say the hellish satan drives me?

Luther: You are like a magician who conjures gulden into the mouths of silly
people, but when they open their mouths they have horse dirt in them.

Eliza: Is it because when they open their mouths they have horse dirt in them
that you came to me?

Luther: You run against God with the horns of your pride up in the air and
thus plunge into the abyss of hell. Woe unto you, Antichrist!

Eliza: I would appreciate it if you would watch your tongue!

Luther: I was frightened and thought I was dreaming, it was such a
thunderclap, such a great horrid fart did you let go here! You certainly
pressed with great might to let out such a thunderous fart - it is a wonder
that it did not tear your hole and belly apart!

Eliza: Does it bother you that it did not tear my hole and belly apart?

Luther: Is not what I said before true, that you have eaten and drunk yourself
full of devils, and so spew vainglorious devils out of your hellish gorge?

Eliza: What do you think?

Luther: You reek of nothing but Lucian, and you breathe out on me the vast
drunken folly of Epicurus.

Eliza: Perhaps you could try to be less abusive."

I stopped there.

------
Hermel
Would probably be funnier in the original German version. For example the
worldplay "Your Hellishness" instead of "Your Holyness" works better in German
("Eure Hölligkeit" vs "Eure Heiligkeit").

~~~
wyclif
Yeah, it would be funnier in German, but then the Anglophone world wouldn't be
reading it.

------
wyclif
I think my fave of Luther's insults is "There you are, like butter in
sunshine."

~~~
ptaipale
While not an insult, and probably not actually said by Luther, the best-known
quote used to be "Here I stand, I can do no other, so help me God. Amen." And
this proves that Luther was the first owner of an IFA car.

------
wyclif
A classic source of Reformation-era putdowns!

------
wyclif
Martin Luther: Open Letter to German Nobility, 1520
[http://legacy.fordham.edu/halsall/source/luther-
germnobintro...](http://legacy.fordham.edu/halsall/source/luther-
germnobintro.asp)

------
aarestad
Having gone to a Lutheran school (St. Olaf - Um Ya Ya!), I can tell you
Lutheran theology nerds can hold their nerdy own against any programmer for
sheer monomania. As you might guess, I'm a little bit of one myself. :)

------
fragsworth
> Could not successfully run query from DB: User 'lutheran_insults' has
> exceeded the 'max_questions' resource (current value: 75000)

------
chris_wot
Could not successfully run query from DB: User 'lutheran_insults' has exceeded
the 'max_questions' resource (current value: 75000)

------
tomphoolery
This has to be the best DB error I've ever read:

"User 'lutheran_insults' has exceeded the 'max_questions' resource."

~~~
aarestad
Must be hard-coded to 95. _rimshot_

------
wyclif
Temporal Authority: To What Extent it Should Be Obeyed
[http://pages.uoregon.edu/sshoemak/323/texts/luther~1.htm](http://pages.uoregon.edu/sshoemak/323/texts/luther~1.htm)

------
Rockslide
Totally related - the Shakespearean Insulter:
[http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/](http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/)

------
tomcam
"Are you ignorant of what it means to be ignorant?" FTW

------
gdfgdfg
poopy

------
gdfgdfg
asdasfd g

------
gdfgdfg
dfhgrfhtdryxr

------
gdfgdfg
boob

------
gdfgdfg
nipple

------
wantab
This is what I come to Hacker News for!!!

~~~
bra-ket
you poor Devil

~~~
wantab
What's funny is I don't know what I was downvoted for. Was it because someone
thought I thought such postings were worthwhile or do others think it's
worthwhile and didn't like my chiding.

In either case, the absurdity shines through.

------
stesch
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Luther_and_antisemitism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Luther_and_antisemitism)

~~~
xenophonf
Us Lutherans actually repudiate Luther's antisemitism:

[http://ergofabulous.org/luther/insults-
explained.php](http://ergofabulous.org/luther/insults-explained.php)

[http://www.lutherans.com/guide/lutherans_and_jews.php](http://www.lutherans.com/guide/lutherans_and_jews.php)

And no, the man wasn't a saint (something he said himself).

~~~
pjscott
And it only took, what, four or five centuries? I would say something snarky
here about the amazing moral leadership on display, except that this actually
does seem to be slightly faster than average for a major religious sect as old
as Lutheranism.

~~~
Gifford
Ultimately all you can do is gently guide the world toward secular humanism,
as people raised under the irrational tribalism of _any_ religion struggle to
writhe out of the pit they were born in. Calling out the faults of one flavor
of religion is silly.

